# Observation



## awf170 (Apr 25, 2005)

While looking around at a bunch of other skiing forums, i found that this one doesnt have nearly as many posters in the 1000's lots of other boards have many people in the 1000's and people up to 5,000 posts.  But overall this forum is auctually used more and has more people overall, just kinda weird, they were all started at about the same time 2. Anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## awf170 (Apr 25, 2005)

just thought to myself this should be in miscellaneous discussion  :idea:  :dunce:


----------



## RISkier (Apr 25, 2005)

I just don't have much to say but heck, this pads my post count


----------



## awf170 (Apr 25, 2005)

RISkier said:
			
		

> I just don't have much to say but heck, this pads my post count



Greg i think you should take a about 10 posts of his count for that one   :lol: and maybe take a little mountain off... bring him down to 2


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 25, 2005)

Substance over quanity


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 25, 2005)

fwiw, i've never seen any other forum in which members were so concerned about the size of their "post counts" :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 25, 2005)

also fwiw, with exception of the administrator and moderator, i have the biggest "post count" here.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> fwiw, i've never seen any other forum in which members were so concerned about the size of their "post counts" :lol:



i just thought it was kinda wierd  :-?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 25, 2005)

i didn't mean you specifically, but this forum has seen numerous threads and discussions regarding "post counts"


----------



## awf170 (Apr 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i didn't mean you specifically, but this forum has seen numerous threads and discussions regarding "post counts"



oic, i guess i wasnt around then

nvm im an idiot :dunce:  :dunce:  :dunce: , i no a couple


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> fwiw, i've never seen any other forum in which members were so concerned about the size of their "post counts" :lol:


I have seen post counts come up several times in tje sunday and killingtonzone forums.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2005)

I understand that some see post count as a way to establish credibility, but some of the fastest and busiest posters that we've had in here have had inaccurate info or no credibility.  

The best way to know if someone is credible is to analyze their tone and comments over an extended amount of time.  JMHO.  We have quite a few good, honest folks in here which is better than many who post garbage :wink:


----------



## Greg (Apr 26, 2005)

The skiing forums here really only started to get busy during the '03/'04 ski season and this season was even busier. Also, being a regional site, it won't ever be as busy as a forum like EpicSki. Finally, I think most of the posts made here are of high quality. I've visited some forums which feel more like a chat room where members banter back and forth; sometimes in a way that is better suited for PM.

Aside from trailboss who's a posting maniac (in a good way though  ), riverc0il and I have the highest post counts cuz we were the only ones posting here for the first two years :lol: , at least in the skiing forums. Mike P. and pedxing are also long time members that still participate here on the hiking board. It's also great to see Metsky posting here more. For those of you that don't know, David is the online White Mountain God. He's been running his site since 1994: *White Mountains Info Server*

Speaking of which, I hope the hiking forum picks up this summer. We'll probably never be as busy as VFTT which is sort of the authority on Northeast hiking, but I've heard from some that we're a bit more laid back so hopefully even newbie hikers will post more here.

In any event, I'm happy with the activity level right now. It's busy enough so things don't get stale, but not so crazy that it takes you half an hour to sift through the new posts every morning...


----------



## hammer (Apr 26, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I understand that some see post count as a way to establish credibility, but some of the fastest and busiest posters that we've had in here have had inaccurate info or no credibility.


uh-oh...I've been discovered! 

(BTW, this post can be removed from my post count if you like...)


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I consider you to be a credible poster with much integrity.  Thanks for your participation


----------



## awf170 (Apr 26, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> The skiing forums here really only started to get busy during the '03/'04 ski season and this season was even busier.



I thought of that after i posted this, because i went back and looked at older posts... now it makes sense


----------



## pedxing (Apr 26, 2005)

Another reaon post counts are comparatively low is that this board got off to a slow start.  It's been great to see how it has picked up over the last two years.  There was a time that I'd post or start a thread because I felt sorry to see the place looking so dead.   I even had the highest non-administrative post-count for a while.  I don't think my pace has changed that much, but now many people have soared past me.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 26, 2005)

Also there were a lot of postings dedicated to Flags on the 48, before it split off on to it's own board.

Add those back in and my posts are right up top with Greg. 

-Stephen


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 27, 2005)

What everyone else said.

It's not the size of the post count, it's the strength of the posts. I think it's telling that some of the largest threads, in the misc discussion area, anyway, are on some of the most controversial subjects we've got, and there's no flaming or bickering. It's refreshing, and perhaps indicative of the smaller, tighter community here, to be able to express your thoughts without getting jumped on and smothered by ad hominem attacks.
The skiing discussions have been pretty good, too.


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 27, 2005)

I agree... I can't believe anyone would stoop to


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 27, 2005)

artificially inflating their post counts.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 27, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I think it's telling that some of the largest threads, in the misc discussion area, anyway, are on some of the most controversial subjects we've got, and there's no flaming or bickering. It's refreshing, and perhaps indicative of the smaller, tighter community here, to be able to express your thoughts without getting jumped on and smothered by ad hominem attacks.
> The skiing discussions have been pretty good, too.



Indeed.  There's only one thread that comes to mind that got ugly.  And the one who Catalyzed said uglyness is no longer a member of the community.
Since then, I've seen many controversial subjects that have kept to calm and intelligent responses on both sides of the argument. It's basically a miracle.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 4, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> The skiing forums here really only started to get busy during the '03/'04 ski season and this season was even busier.



Some of the RSN forums like Whiteface and Sugarbush were very busy places in the late 90's. 

SnowJournal.com used to be busy but it appears headed towards the sunset, slowly.

I remember when Greg was starting Alpinezone... didn't take it too serious back then. 

Boy, can things change, watching it grow into a well run, tastefully produced online community of skiers, riders, mountain bikers, hikers, golfers... first in the NE than Colorado....the sky is the limit. 

The news section is great. Alpinezone is a information theme park for people you recreate outdoors.

Sure, some sites have busier forum's but it's the ones that combine that with great content that makes it a great site.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2005)

This forum is really great..  Some good threads - informative..
Well run...  Basically now it's just Time for Tuckerman and this for me...

The personal attacks on the KChat board got to much for me so I'm outta there...

I started a message board for Hunter www.huntermtn.net after Hunter shut their board down...  They couldnt handle the negative stuff people were saying about the mountain... It became a liability..

I like to keep it low key....


----------



## skijay (May 4, 2005)

One item that makes a forum succesful is the moderating.  Whenever a poster becomes intimidating or threatening to others, they are dealt with.  

This keeps the peace in the community.  Other forums seem to let small problems escalate to to the point where other members of the forums get sick of it and leave.  You then get a once active forum start to make the slow turn towards becoming a "dead" forum.


----------



## ctenidae (May 4, 2005)

I think we're pretty good with self-moderation around here, really. Just look at the Gas and Schiavo threads- 102 adn 124 posts, respectively. Both have covered some very contentious issues, and nary a flame. Not bad.


----------



## SilentCal (May 4, 2005)

I started the Gas post.   I didn't mean for it to become a politcally charged topic but just to gauge how people were dealing with rising fuel costs and their ideas and attempts at conservation.   Once a topic goes political I bow out because I'd rather not see the board turn into another "Mountains and Molehills" board that the AMC ran.  The Moderators are the key.  If the are on top of things, then the board gains respect and becomes a thoughtful discussion of ideas and opinions.  When the moderators are asleep,  the boards self-implode which pretty much desribes the M+M board.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 4, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> This forum is really great..  Some good threads - informative..
> Well run...  Basically now it's just Time for Tuckerman and this for me...
> 
> The personal attacks on the KChat board got to much for me so I'm outta there...
> ...



Good Job!  I like the rules at the top of the page.


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I catch a lot of crap about those rules... Cause I tend to stir up trouble on other boards...

But it's my house and my rules...

I like the board mellow...  Lot's of lurkers... thats OK...  Thinking about using it for the town eventually...


----------



## Stephen (May 5, 2005)

DMC, I'd seriously consider upgrading your phpbb soon. There are a LOT of secuirty holes that have been resolved. I've seen newer versions than yours completely obliterated, including the FOT48 site.

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> DMC, I'd seriously consider upgrading your phpbb soon. There are a LOT of secuirty holes that have been resolved. I've seen newer versions than yours completely obliterated, including the FOT48 site.


phpBB 2.0.*2*?! :blink: Yikes! Stephen is correct. Upgrade that board *now*!

http://www.phpbb.com/downloads.php


----------

